# Ride DH2 vs Machete



## sprouted (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm currently deciding between the Ride DH2 and Machete, and need some help on deciding which board to pick. I basically need a board that can do it all, but I'll be mostly be hitting up groomers and a few jumps too. I've read that the stiffness of the DH2 gives it a lot of pop for ollies etc and is very stable at high speeds, I'm not too worried about the ability to hit jibs since they aren't high on my priority. 

My current specs are
Height: 6ft
Weight: 172lb
Boot: Size 10 Burton Ions

Also, what type of bindings would go well with the boards? I was looking at the Ride Capos but am open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

i've ridden dh2 and demoed machete

i felt dh2 is more do it all board than machete

i haven't ridden many boards but i like hitting jumps on dh2 

i've ridden 10/11 one which is rocker and i believe 11/12 is hybrid/cam-rock


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a couple of threads over at the ride forum about it. Should have some good information. 

DH2 vs. Machete - Ride Snowboards - Ride Nation Forum

2011 Ride DH2 - Review - Ride Snowboards - Ride Nation Forum

DH2 or Machete? Help, can't decide! - Ride Snowboards - Ride Nation Forum

Unfortunately, I can't vouch for the different models every year.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Well im guessing that you want to get the 2012 DH2, but if you feel like saving money I can tell you a bit about the old DH2 ( 2009 ) 

First the 09 dh2 is reverse camber and directional twin.

This model is Awesome for jumps! but the best thing about the board is its float in powder and the sick graphic. I would say that the board is not the greatest jibbing board but its not that bad. Basically because of the directional twin shape it gives you massive pop off jumps but at the same time you can still do pretty good nose presses. Also did I mention you can go freaking fast! and feel totally in control!( well you do loose just a little when charging in switch on a big feature) This board made me WANT to scream HELLSYEAH.

Though I haven't ridden the 2012 DH2 it looks like they fixed everything I wanted them to ( True Twin, Hybrid rocker, and a little more stiffness,) An almost perfect jump board ...... If only they made the top sheet out of plaid again....

I think your decision is basically how big you want to go! if your hitting 60+ jumps go with the DH2 other wise i think the machete will be good two it did win the board of the year award... at least that's my opinion.


----------



## sprouted (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for your help guys. I think I'm leaning into the Machete more but I'll do more research into them both


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

One word of caution on the DH2... It is super stiff. Well, the 2011 and 2012 model at least is.


----------

